# My $1 Fog Chiller



## Julie (Mar 30, 2008)

gotta love the great stuff and red spray paint!!! We go through ALOT of that! Great idea for the fog chiller!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Gothic Nightmare,

Three cheers to you! It takes talent to do it cheap but do it good and you are good!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

Being cheap by nature, I'm gonna' have to try that. I may try your floating skulls also.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. I wouldn't be able to haunt very well at all if I wasn't able to find cost-effective ways to make stuff. I'd also probably be divorced


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I like the alt. FCG.
great work!


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Great website. I liked the flying skulls.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Neat! Thanks a bunch! I need to drag that thing out and get going on it.


----------



## lhallowsHubby (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the link! I never thought you could do so much with a simple fan! Our static FCG will at least be floating up and down this year!!! Love the skulls too! That might work great in our grave yard!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Ah, thank you so much for sharing your link with us! Think I'll be makin' myself that fog chiller!!


----------



## pysankar (Sep 11, 2006)

I was looking at your floating skulls and saw you got the idea from Knoebels. I used to work there in the Haunted Mansion years ago. The skull room there has mirrors on both walls to make it look like there's a lot more skulls. We used to have a lot of problems with people trying to grab the skulls and breaking the mirrors. It was my job for a while to replace broken mirrors. It was fun to work there though.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. It's nice to know that some people have made use of those ideas.

I love going to Knoebels Haunted Mansion. It would be very cool to work in there.


----------

